# Don Albietz - [Las Vegas, Nevada]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Off-duty Las Vegas officer dies after hit-and-run bicycle crash

Officer Down: Don Albietz - [Las Vegas, Nevada]

Biographical Info

Age: 45

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Officer Albietz was critically injured when a flatbed truck hit him from behind while bicycling. He passed away due to these injuries.

Date of Incident: July 20, 2005

Suspect Info: The suspect, 27-year-old, Michael Reich was originally charged with a felony hit-and-run. This charge may now be upgraded since Officer Albietz has died.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LAS VEGAS - An off-duty Las Vegas police officer has died after being critically hurt when he was hit while bicycling through Red Rock Canyon.

Don Albietz (Ahl-Beets) had been hospitalized since his bicycle was hit from behind July 20th by a passing flatbed truck pulling a trailer.

The truck stopped for a minute and then drove away. Authorities say charges may be upgraded against the driver -- 27-year-old Michael Reich.

He was arrested in Pahrump, and was originally charged with felony hit-and-run.

Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed.


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

God Bless Brother....R.I.P.

SGT_GRUNT_USMC

Las Vegas Metropolitan Police Department


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

rest in peace.


----------

